# Little sew costumes



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but with all the power drill projects, sometimes I'm really cut down to the wire on costumes. I have a family of 5 and usually my oldest (she'll be 17 this year) and I make 4 out of the 5 costumes. Here are 2 of my VERY low sewing costumes. I really hate to sew and am not all that great. Lucky for me my daughter is good at it. Both won a costume contest.

I can't find some of my other low sew pictures yet, and some others will need to be scanned, but here are 2 of my favorites:
The first few is my daughter wearing most of my Viking costume it had fur leggings, arm bands and a home made shield.

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3695.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3690.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3696.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3693.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3692.jpg

This one was "loaded dice" there are liqour ads glued to the inside of it.
No sewing, just fur and glue it could be a cute couples costume
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3701.jpg

We also gift wraped a box one year for my oldest, bow and all. It had a huge tag that read TO: Boys FROM: God you know...Gods gift to boys.

A few years back she did a Little Dead Ridding Hood. Again almost no sewing and it looked like a $100 costume. She won 1st prize that year as well. 
Medusa is also an easy one. Buy the snakes from Walmart's toy section glue them to a head band and your about done.

This year we're thinking Darth Vader for my Husband, Gene Simmons for my oldest, not sure about the rest of us.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's fun making your own stuff!

What kind of fur is that? Is it faux?

Keep up the fun! Costumes are such an overlooked part of Halloween sometimes. A good costumes pulls everything together properly.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought the faux was on the endangered species list.


----------

